
Apple’s New Challenge: Learning How the U.S. Cracked Its iPhone - sethbannon
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/30/technology/apples-new-challenge-learning-how-the-us-cracked-its-iphone.html
======
outericky
Perhaps they lied to safe face. But if now, shouldn't they be obliged to
report the vulnerability?

